# Croisants



## snakelady1 (Mar 7, 2001)

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: Yipee today for the first time ever I made my own croisants. My husband has been bothering me for about two months to make them as he has a commercial account that has wanted them. I have been very intimidated about doing them but today I jumped in (with the help of my sheeter) and made beautiful croisants. I used Nick Malgieri's recipe in How to Bake Everything. While they weren't perfect I think I did well for the first time.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Congratulations Snakelady!

That's more than *just ducky*! :lips:


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I remember the first time I made Croisants, I felt like you do now. Of course, you know you have created a monster? my wife refuses to eat a store bought croisant anymore and who can blame her. After all, an OK home made croisant is way better than any store bought product. (Well almost all.) In fact, I am inspired to make some again. But not this weekend cos I'm going to Montreal :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 

Jock


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Jock,

You will be taken to taste a REAL french croissant, Saturday morning. Don't have breakfast at the hotel and please call me on Friday when you get there. :lips:


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Congratulation SL! 

I thought we were going to two bakeries for breakfast Saturday. But why stop at two?  There's always Le Duc de Lorainne, Patisserie de Gascogne, Patisserie Belge, Le pain doré.... :lips:


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

It's just a matter of timing Isa. 

Bannette is on the schedule as well as Passe-Partout which happen to be in the same area and are probably the very best bakeries in town.

:lips:


----------



## breadster** (Aug 21, 2001)

i may be heading to Montreal and Q city in a few weeks. where are these fabulous bakeries you are referring to?


----------



## bklyngirl (Feb 26, 2001)

oh...I want to go too!!!! I love croissants! My waist doesn't, but what the hay!!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Breadster: sorry I didn't your post until today.

Breadster and Bklyngirl: just send me PM and I will show you the way to the best bakeries!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

snakelady1,

Congrats! It's always rewarding to make your first batch of croissants.


----------



## snakelady1 (Mar 7, 2001)

Thanks cchui although the client didn't continue to order them too flaky they said ..... I think they were looking for a cressent roll


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Flaky is the key! 

This is so  Tell your client to get them from the Pillsbury boy!


----------



## snakelady1 (Mar 7, 2001)

Thanks Kimmie tonight I am just making them to sell in the bakery mmmm.....fresh croisants on Saturday morning yummm


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

What fun! Snakelady, you take on the croissant challenge for a client who prefers the Pillsbury knockoff of a croissant to the real thing! Classic. But you've inspired me to try them. 

As a home baker who lives alone, making such things which should be eaten soon after baking is too involved to do unless they can be made, frozen, then baked just before eating. I do that with some drop scones, and it's lovely to eat them still warm for breakfast. Would this work with croissants?


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Even though your question was directed to Snakelady, let me answer:

*YES!!!*

To bake them, just plan ahead: put them while still frozen on a baking sheet lined with parchment paper and in the oven; if you have an electric oven, let the oven light on. If you put them in around midnight, they should be fully risen early the next morning. Remove them from the oven, see if they are fully risen (they will feel hollow); preheat your oven.

Meanwhile, carefully glaze them with eggwash, being careful not to deflate them. Bake and voilà: homemade croissants for breakfast, even in mid-week.

Have fun and enjoy with a huge bowl of café au lait! :lips:


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I second Kimmie! Years ago, I used to buy frozen mini-croissants in the supermarket. Just take them out the night before, let them rise, and bake. Nothing like it! AND you don't have to run out of the house with sweats on over your jammies!!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks Kimmie. I'll give it a try in a few weeks. 

(The question wasn't directed only to Snakelady, but I was commiserating with her and amused by the irony of her anecdote. So many people have been raised on canned and boxed foods that the real thing justdoesn't satisfy them.)


----------



## snakelady1 (Mar 7, 2001)

Actually I have found a client who does appreciate them so all is not lost and I love practicing with them .....last week I put pieces of Lindt chocolate inside them OMG they were delicious


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Try pâté, Snakelady; a little goes a long way. You will fall over! :lips:


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

I like my croissants straight. I did notice some time ago that the King Arthur catalog had those chocolate sticks that I believe the French use for their croissants - though they're probably not as good chocolate as the Lindt which is one of my favorites to eat out of hand.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I'm with Alexia, I like my croissant plain but warm with nothing but a bit of home made raspberry jelly and a tall glass of cold milk. :lips:


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

I'm with you, Isa. I like apricot preserves with them, too. And coffee. Milk's for my chocolate cake. If it's not raining too hard tomorrow AM, I may just head to my favorite bakery. :lips:


----------

